# Great start to the day



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Your remote start is disabled anytime a service lamp is illuminated.....so, it worked as designed.

Time to get a tire repaired.

Rob


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

P24AF issue over in the service forum. Looks like they replaced a sensor.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I had my first CEL right out of the lot. Later it was a Particulate Sensor replacement, the code was P24AE. Now at 38K + and all is well so don't give up on your car, give the dealer a chance to fix it first. It is definitely disheartening to have early issues but it seem to happen on these early or not at all. I bought a code reader and have used it a few times so I don't have to rely on a dealer to reset or diagnose. The tire must have a nail or something. I have noticed my tires hold the pressure much better a few pound higher than the 39 the MFG recommends.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good luck - I am up to 98K miles on my Diesel and it's still running great. I had one CEL at 68K miles and it was an exhaust gas temperature sensor.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> Good luck - I am up to 98K miles on my Diesel and it's still running great. I had one CEL at 68K miles and it was an exhaust gas temperature sensor.


At what mileage did the tyres wear out, or are you still on the original ones?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> At what mileage did the tyres wear out, or are you still on the original ones?


I switch to snow tires in the winter, however both the original tires and the set of snows I bought are still good.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

When you changing the timing belt Diesel??


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Glad the OP had the issue fixed so easily. 

I had one CEL at 150 miles. NOX. It was fixed and has been perfect ever since. I now have 10k on this car and I am still surprised at the overall performance of this new diesel Cruze. Basically the ONLY issues have been a few bad sensors with this first year model car. No recalls, no weird surprises, no impending doom. I like to complain, but I just haven't had much to gripe about. Oh wait, my mileage dopped to 43 MPG today. I hate winter diesel.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Gator said:


> When you changing the timing belt Diesel??


I think Diesel posted in another thread that he planned to go about 120k before changing the belt. He felt the 90k manual recommendation was based more on time rather than actual miles. I'm at 40k now and plan to get mine changed right around 90k. I'm not taking any chances with an interference engine.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> I think Diesel posted in another thread that he planned to go about 120k before changing the belt. He felt the 90k manual recommendation was based more on time rather than actual miles. I'm at 40k now and plan to get mine changed right around 90k. I'm not taking any chances with an interference engine.


Yeah, somewhere around 120K. I have been thinking about this though as I close in on 100K.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm at 62000 and I was just wondering if Diesel had changed his or not and how it went. I figured by end of summer Ill change mine.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> Yeah, somewhere around 120K. I have been thinking about this though as I close in on 100K.


as you walk further out on the branch it gets thinner, good luck.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oilburner said:


> as you walk further out on the branch it gets thinner, good luck.


Yeah I know  I should probably take a peek at it, but I've been too busy driving it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I've inspected many failed timing belts over the years.......never seen any cracks or rubber distress.........except where the 20 or so teeth sheared off.

As stated, the branch gets thinner......I just say 'How lucky do ya feel?'

In all seriousness though, I'm sure the manufacturer has built a 'fudge factor' into the belt replacement mileage but the question will be, 'How Much?'
Since the manufacturer gains nothing by an individual following a certain prescribed service schedule, I consider it fairly wise to follow same.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

THe logic I am using is that my 100K miles takes a lot less time than someone else's. If someone were to do all city/traffic over several years, the belt would get far more stress on it than my 100K highway miles. But yeah, it's definitely a risk I am taking. I do acknowledge and realize that.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I've had a timing belt snap...not long before it was due for replacement. Driving on 68 in very rural western Maryland...at 70 mph. No warning it simply shut down. Thank goodness it was one of the NON-interference engines. A 1987 Chevy Sprint Turbo. Loved that car. 

I don't take chances. No upside benefit, very expensive downside.


----------

